
India's Government Wants to Ban Self-Driving Cars to Save Jobs - dmmalam
https://www.singularityarchive.com/indias-government-wants-ban-self-driving-cars-save-jobs/
======
nilsocket
That wouldn't be possible any-way, Indian roads are quite different, In-order
to make self-driving cars work in India they need to do lot of development.

------
finolex1
I wouldn't take his comments at face value. This is essentially political
posturing to his voter base. Self-driving cars have barely made any inroads
whatsoever into the country, and he's picked this non-issue to essentially
signal that he supports employment for the masses.

